# Beck's Lake then Smith's Fish Camp



## Tomslick66 (Mar 16, 2011)

I shoulda stayed home!

Went to Beck's Lake boat ramp to try the river and had a wheel bearing fail on my trailer on the way! I limped to the ramp figuring I'd get the boat in the water to lighten the load then run back to the parts store for a replacement bearing. The river was so far up the ramp my rear bumper was under water and the boat still wasn't floating! So much for launching from there (the lady gave me my launch fee back, which I thought was VERY understanding of her). Anyway, back to Hwy 29 and changed the wheel bearing in the gas station parking lot then back on the road...

It was still pretty early so we decided to head to Smith's so the day wouldn't be a total loss. No further trailer related adventures so now the boat is in the water. Boat cranks, runs, now we're on the river, YAY! Ran up just to the Crist plant to see if we could get a bite. Yeah, right! Nothing but wind and lots of water!!

Tried to crank up to head up river and my cranking batt is DEAD! No biggie, I changed out for the trolling battery and now the engine wants to act up!! REALLY!?! Finally get it started by squirting a little gas into the carbs and get back into the main river. Open the throttle and it bogs down and dies. Get it started again and the boat is in reverse and won't shift out!!! The stupid shift cable had come off under the cowl so I just hooked it back up and tell "Yes Dear" that if this blasted thing will run we're heading home. My little boat ran back to the launch like a horse heading back to the barn!!! I don't think it has run that well since I bought it!

You guys starting to see my luck? 

BTW, the river is so far out of it's banks you could fish from a tree stand and we had no bites on wigglers. My buddy did shoot a copperhead with his fishing bow so I guess he didn't get skunked. I sure did!:whistling:


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Dang !


----------



## Donut slayer (Jan 16, 2009)

Last week before this last rain, me and the wife tried by crist plant. Water was running thru the swamp and the small canal we usually fish, water was really moving thru there. Didnt even get 1 bite. Its gonna take a while with no rain for the water to get right.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Yepper...most the rivers are still up!!! Sorry fer your luck, but I've had them days too!!!


----------



## Fielro (Jun 4, 2012)

Sorry for all your mishaps


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

EXACTLY why I bought a kayak

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## Tomslick66 (Mar 16, 2011)

Sad thing is, it's still not the worst day I've had on the water and I...KEEP...GOING!! 

A fisherman is definitely the world's ultimate optimist.


----------

